# FMC Scramble Sheets



## Lucas Garron (Jul 13, 2012)

In the discussion of TNoodle as the new official WCA scrambler, there has been a lot of debate about FMC scramble forms. I'd like to separate the discussion into this thread.

Since I was the one who created the official form, let me say a few words:

FMC grading has always been annoying, because it is slow and error-prone. I created the first FCF in 2008, in the hope of providing a uniform way for competitors to write solutions. The main idea was to allow easy checking by taking a photo/scanning and typing upp a solution, but it ended up being more useful for receiving solutions in a consistent format.
Berkeley and Nationals organizers asked me to keep creating the forms, and they're been used in practice for over 3 years. We've never made it mandatory to submit the final solution on the form, but most competitors have done so, and I haven't heard any big complaints.

Since we've been using them for a while, Jeremy went ahead and implemented FMC scramble sheets in TNoodle, which I think is a good idea.

Let's try to find the best way to create them.


EDIT (July 13, 2012): Please use this thread to discuss FMC sheets.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 13, 2012)

Some points:

- The scramble sheets should not be mandatory for turning in the final solution, but they're only a "good idea". Should the sheets have some text that says "Please submit your solution on this sheet, or written neatly on another piece of paper."?

- The main point of the 80-move limit is to prevent competitors from inconveniencing organizers without preventing any serious competitors from a chance at a successful attempt.
I liked having extra spaces, because this made it possible to write out a solution with one line per step (with some empty spaces). There are also other arguments in the TNoodle thread. Jeremy made the change to 80 bars at Pedro's suggestion. I'd prefer to change it back, though. Any opinions?

Please keep in mind that we need a solution that is good for everyone. TNoodle will be the new standard, so we should aim for a practical standard that can be used in the coming years. Just because you like/don't like doing something a certain way does not mean that we should extrapolate to people who approach FMC differently.
Please don't use arguments like "I have no problem writing out solutions without cube rotations, and it's not that hard, so we should not allow / penalize cube rotations" or "I prefer not to write my final solution on a separate piece of paper, so we shouldn't even have FMC sheets". Please argue about what's practical for the competitors and organizers, while trying to allow each of them an appropriate amount of freedom.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 14, 2012)

As it goes with submission of solutions, I think that it needs to be clear to competitors that submitting their solution on the "official" page is optional. "Please submit your solution on this sheet, or written neatly on another piece of paper" solves this problem.

As for the "official" submission page, I'd advocate for an empty box for the final solution ONLY. All other work leading up to the final solution can be done outside this box. If the competitor wishes to use something other than the "official" sheet to submit their solution on, I agree with whoever suggested in the TNoodle thread that the final solution be boxed. This allows for easy recognition of the solution to test.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm thinking that a piece of lined paper would be good for FMC, instead of an official form. 

Lined paper allows for double spacing, and the lines don't obscure things such as B/E/F. The box idea also sounds good, but I think it might be better to have the page with the final answer to be blank apart from the answer, date/name.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 14, 2012)

We need to get rid of the dark black lines under the space for each move. They get in the way, make it really easy to write a move in a confusing way (if an R/B/F/E touches the line it becomes ambiguous), and put additional constraints on people trying to write their solution down. I would highly recommend either lined or gridded paper, with light grey lines, NOT black. That way there are places where people can put their moves in an organized way, but the sheet itself does not get in the way of legibility.



Bob said:


> I consider anything that makes this process easier administratively more important than costing competitors a minute or two to transfer their solution.


While I understand this, that minute or two could matter a lot. If a rule or organizational technique is actually disrupting competitors' performance, we need to scrap it.



Lucas Garron said:


> - The scramble sheets should not be mandatory for turning in the final solution, but they're only a "good idea". Should the sheets have some text that says "Please submit your solution on this sheet, or written neatly on another piece of paper."?


Absolutely. The judge who starts off the round should also explicitly point this out.


----------



## Bob (Jul 14, 2012)

qqwref said:


> We need to get rid of the dark black lines under the space for each move. They get in the way, make it really easy to write a move in a confusing way (if an R/B/F/E touches the line it becomes ambiguous), and put additional constraints on people trying to write their solution down. I would highly recommend either lined or gridded paper, with light grey lines, NOT black. That way there are places where people can put their moves in an organized way, but the sheet itself does not get in the way of legibility.
> 
> 
> While I understand this, that minute or two could matter a lot. If a rule or organizational technique is actually disrupting competitors' performance, we need to scrap it.
> ...



I disagree. I think that the minute or two rarely matters. I have competed in FMC TWENTY FIVE TIMES and never have I run out of time and not been able to transfer my solution. Just like if you can't put your cube down properly in a speedsolve event you get a penalty, I think if you can't write your solution properly in FMC you should get a DNF. Yeah, it's harsh I know, but I really don't think it's much to ask. It literally takes no more than 2 minutes (and I'm assuming you used 80 moves) to transfer a solution.

I don't have data to back this up, but often I think the winning solutions are done well before the time expires. Even the 20 move WR just set was handed in with 5 minutes left to spare. You don't wait until the last 60 seconds to transfer your answers from your question booklet to the SAT ScanTron sheet, do you? No, you make sure you do so with plenty of time to spare so just in case time expires, you have your answers.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> You don't wait until the last 60 seconds to transfer your answers from your question booklet to the SAT ScanTron sheet, do you?



For most standardised tests, I do something similar.

I like the lined paper idea, but the idea of having an official FMC submission sheet seems a bit ludicrous.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> I don't have data to back this up, but often I think the winning solutions are done well before the time expires. Even the 20 move WR just set was handed in with 5 minutes left to spare.



I think you are probably right, but I fail to see how it is relevant to specifically mention the WR and other winners. Is it only the very best that matter? I think those that are in a somewhat intermediate stage like me (not really practiced at FMC, but knowledgeable enough to actually make an effort and not just be turning in 50+ move speedsolves) are even more likely to want every second possible. I am horrifyingly slow at finding insertions and understanding NISS-type tricks but still want to try them, and for this reason, those rare times that I do practice FMC at home, I do make use of literally every second I can get, and I imagine that when Nats comes around, I will do the same.

All in all, it just doesn't matter how reasonable it is to write down your final (or what you expect to be final) solution with plenty of time to spare; you simply can't ignore the possibility that you will miraculously find a better alternative to part of your solve with a minute or so left, and if an official submission sheet is too constraining, it may be too difficult to properly make the change in that short time.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> I have competed in FMC TWENTY FIVE TIMES and never have I run out of time and not been able to transfer my solution.


And? You average like 40 moves. I'm talking more about people who are really serious about it, always doing advanced techniques like premoves and insertions. There are a lot of possibilities you could check so there's a real incentive to spend as much time as you can in case you find something great at the end with just enough time to write down your awesome solution. So losing a little time at the end could actually impact the result.



Bob said:


> You don't wait until the last 60 seconds to transfer your answers from your question booklet to the SAT ScanTron sheet, do you?


I think I would if all my answers could potentially change in the last few minutes. Nobody does FMC by just looking at one move at a time, then writing it on the answer key, then doing the second move


----------

